# New Pointer Pup



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I just picked her up this weekend... she is a doll. After a few days of locking up on the rag&rod... today she actually came to point... probably the coolest thing I have seen yet in my training... we certainly have some high hopes for her.

Lil June...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

pretty dog I love pointers, put the rag and string away though it will lead to sight pointing and then the dog will try to crowd birds.

A few times with a little pup wont hurt anything but onc you've seen her point it would not do anything useful from that "point" on

Pointers are amazing bird dogs, whats her breeding?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

"point" taken on the rag and rod...

Her grand dam is 13x Ch Elhew Swami on one side and 16x Ch Elhew Sunflower on the other... she will be the best bred dog I think I will ever own. Like I stated before, we have some high hopes for her.

This is the first pointer I have ever owned as I have always been a loab guy but I am really excited to hunt my labs in the morning for ducks and watch this little gem work in the afternoons...


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Make sure you start her retrieving NOW. Pointers don't have nearly the retrieving desire labs do and you have to instill it in them at a young age. Same with water. When it warms up, if ever, get her in the warm water and swimming.

Looks like you have an interesting summer ahead of you. Good Luck!!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

gonehuntin' is right. I have a pointer also. As a pup, we played in the water everyday and made a game out of retrieving. Two years later, I can honestly say this dog thinks he's a lab. He loves duck hunting!


----------

